
A blazing fast and lightweight pure C asymmetric coroutine implementation - hnes
https://github.com/hnes/libaco
======
hnes
I have implemented a fast pure C coroutine library named libaco. It is
production ready now. A context switching between coroutines only takes _10.29
ns_ (for the case of standalone stack) on a AWS c5d.large machine. The README
also contains a detailed documentation about how to implement a _fastest and
correct_ coroutine library (Sys V ABI) and a strict mathematical proof of it.
I hope that my efforts could bring some help to the people who is interested
in C coroutine.

